# Best brew method for 2 cups...



## ThatFirstCup (Aug 4, 2021)

...that's not a french press.

When I say cup, I mean 275-300ml.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

When making coffee for me and my wife I use a V60 (when not using a French press! 😆)


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

What recipe do you use @Bicky?

I've recently got in to v60 and am starting to explore 2cup brews. Although I don't have anything large enough to decant from, so might just brew in succession rather than spend money on a carafe.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

@PortafilterProcrastinator

I'm relatively new to using the V60 as well so probably not the best person to be giving out advice! I will say that I find brewing for 2 cups with the V60 to be easier, as in more forgiving and more consistent, than when brewing for one cup.

I keep it relatively simple. I usually start with 60g/l, so for 2 cups 30g coffee to 500g water. I do a 30s bloom with enough water to cover all the grounds, maybe 60g, then top water up to 200g before having a 10s pause between each subsequent 100g of water. Give it a wee whirl at the end and aim for a total brew time of between 3:30 and 4:00. This is using what I'd describe as medium roast coffee.

I'm sure others could give you better/more detailed recipes, but I find this easy to remember and execute, and I'm enjoy with the results I'm getting :classic_smile:


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

I'd actually like to try the aeropress for 2 cups using the recipe James Hoffmann describes in one of this aeropress videos, but similarly I don't have a suitable carafe


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Clever, 305g water in first, 27g coffee, seep for 30 mins. You need paper and swiss gold filters for clean extractions.


----------



## ThatFirstCup (Aug 4, 2021)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Clever, 305g water in first, 27g coffee, seep for 30 mins. You need paper and swiss gold filters for clean extractions.


 I'm after two cups and I don't fancy waiting for 30 minutes!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

V60!

Mark @MWJB is our go to person for brews.

Good luck!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ThatFirstCup said:


> I'm after two cups and I don't fancy waiting for 30 minutes!


 It's like roasting/baking, most of the time is spent doing something else. It only really takes a couple of minutes to "make".


----------

